# BMW Captive Lease Rates - February 2006



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Captive Lease Rates and Residuals - Effective 2/6/2006*

These lease rates are for reference only and may vary by region. The dealer does not have to offer you these rates. It's always best to compare other lease programs through other sources such as LeaseCompare.com.

Add 2% to Residual Value for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

2006 MODELS

*325i Sedan *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 74% of MSRP - .00250 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 62% of MSRP - .00250 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 44% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*325xi Sedan*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 72% of MSRP - .00250 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00250 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 44% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*325xiT Wagon *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 42% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 34% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*325Ci Coupe *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 69% of MSRP - .00150 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00150 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 34% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*325Cic Conv *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00260 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00260 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 47% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 38% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*330i Sedan *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 74% of MSRP - .00195 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 62% of MSRP - .00195 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 45% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*330xi Sedan *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 72% of MSRP - .00225 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00225 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 45% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*330Ci Coupe *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 69% of MSRP - .00150 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00150 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 41% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 34% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*M3 Coupe *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 59% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 49% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 41% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*330Cic Convertible *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 72% of MSRP - .00260 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00260 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 46% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 38% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*M3 Convertible *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 65% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 48% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 41% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*525i Sedan *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 74% of MSRP - .00210 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00210 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 41% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*525xi Sedan *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 72% of MSRP - .00160 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00160 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 31% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*530i Sedan *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 72% of MSRP - .00140 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00140 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 32% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*530xi Sedan *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 72% of MSRP - .00140 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00140 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 32% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*550i Sedan *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 72% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 31% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*M5 Sedan *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 45% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*530xiT Wagon *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 72% of MSRP - .00100 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00100 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 38% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 30% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*650Ci Coupe *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 67% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 56% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 44% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*650Cic Convertible *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 67% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 47% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 38% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*750i Sedan *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 32% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*750Li Sedan *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 42% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 34% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*760i Sedan *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 56% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 46% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 29% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*760Li Sedan *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 55% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 45% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 29% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*X3 3.0i Wagon *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00125 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00125 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*X5 3.0i Wagon *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 69% of MSRP - .00100 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00100 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 42% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 34% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*X5 4.4i Wagon *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 69% of MSRP - .00100 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00100 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 39% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 31% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

*X5 4.8is Wagon *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 66% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 56% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 46% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 38% of MSRP - .00290 Base Money Factor Rate

You can use the following formula to calculate a lease payment:

(Capitalized Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Monthly Depreciation
(Capitalized Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Monthly Interest
Monthly Depreciation + Monthly Interest = Base Monthly Payment


----------

